# Το 2019 να είναι δημοκρατικό και δημιουργικό!



## nickel (Jan 1, 2019)

Καλημέρα

Ευχές για υγεία, αγάπη και πολλές ωραίες δημιουργικές στιγμές στο νέο έτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2019)

Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά! Πολλές ευχές στις Βασιλικές και τους Βασίληδές μας!


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2019)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, υγεία και αγάπη. Να είναι ενδιαφέρουσες και καλοπληρωμένες οι μεταφράσεις μας, αλάνθαστες οι επιμέλειές μας!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 1, 2019)

Και με Λεξιλογικές συναντήσεις, γιατί σας πεθύμησα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2019)

Χρόνια Πολλά!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 1, 2019)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2019)

εφ(τυ)χές επί το νέο έτη


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και με Λεξιλογικές συναντήσεις, γιατί σας πεθύμησα!



Καλή ιδέα. Παραϊδρυματοποιηθήκαμε (για να μην πούμε τίποτα για τον υπερφατσομπούκωμα...).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2019)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2019)

Καλή χρονιά, και καλή αμνήστευση της χρήσης του 2012!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 2, 2019)

Καλή χρονιά με όλα τα καλά! Αν συναντηθείτε εκ του σύνεγγυς, να πιείτε κι ένα ποτηράκι για μένα, που θα σας συνοδεύω νοερά :)


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 3, 2019)

Δημοκρατικό. Προπαντός δημοκρατικό!

Πολλές ευχές για προσωπική και συλλογική ευημερία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 5, 2019)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό, που το σκεφτόμουν τώρα, κι ας μεταφερθεί σε κατάλληλο νήμα αν χρειαστεί. Την 31η Δεκεμβρίου 2018 τη λέμε παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς του 2019, έτσι; Όχι του 2018, άσχετα που ήταν σ' αυτό το έτος; Ή βάζουμε και τα δύο έτη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2019)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό, που το σκεφτόμουν τώρα, κι ας μεταφερθεί σε κατάλληλο νήμα αν χρειαστεί. Την 31η Δεκεμβρίου 2018 τη λέμε παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς του 2019, έτσι; Όχι του 2018, άσχετα που ήταν σ' αυτό το έτος; Ή βάζουμε και τα δύο έτη;



Εξ ορισμού, ένα έτος δεν μπορεί να περιέχει την παραμονή της δικής του πρωτοχρονιάς. Άρα, όταν χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο *«παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς»* για να ορίσουμε μια μέρα του έτους Α, προφανώς μπορεί να αφορά μόνο την πρωτοχρονιά του έτους Α+1. Επομένως, η χρήση έτους μπορεί να αφορά μόνο το έτος που συνδέεται με την πρωτοχρονιά, άρα εδώ του 2019.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 5, 2019)

Πολύ λογικό. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

